# Suche ein Demo von der Sucosoft!



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich ein Demo von der Sucosoft bekommen kann? Ich finde mich auf der Homepage nicht wirklich zu recht!


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
willst Du eine Möller PS3 oder PS4 programmieren :?: oder die easy, Soft für die easy hier:http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/easy/download.jsp Succo hier:http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/automation/software_automation/index.jsp


----------



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Mich würden beide interrisieren!Das für die Easy hab ich auch gefunden, aber PS4 wenn ich auf dieser seite auf mehr Inforamtionen klicke dann kann ich dort nichts downloaden!


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

dann hier, funzt im Augenblick mal wieder nicht http://www.moeller.net/de/support/index.jsp in der Schnellsuche Sucosoft eingeben und unten Software ankreuzen, aber der Download funktioniert wohl nur tagsüber


----------



## MRT (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Bei mir geht der Download auch nicht! Danke nochmals!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wenn Downloads über die Webseite nicht funktionieren, dann 
immer den direkten FTP-Zugriff probieren:

ftp://ftp.moeller.net/

Muss man zwar jetzt von Hand durchsuchen, ist aber besser 
als nix.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## freak (24 Dezember 2005)

*software sucosoft s30*

hallo :wink: 

die software die hir erhältlich war wurde leider bei einem absturtz zerstört       sorry


----------



## MRT (24 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Danke hat sich schon erledigt!


----------

